

Show HN: Monitor and alert when there are events on AWS, Azure or Google cloud - cdsmarty
http://cloudstatus.eu

======
cdsmarty
We monitor the status of AWS, Azure and Google Cloud platforms, any issues or
outages we send an alert email, letting you know of issues that might effect
your site or app.

